# New camera



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

I used my new camera for the first time on a call Friday. That thing is so dam cool I could use it for free.But I didn't.:thumbup: hehe... Any way went through a 3" sewer main from back of house out to 60' with little effort:thumbsup: through a few 45's and a couple combos. Then took it out side and went into the main 3" again about 50' through a few 45's no problems at all, this thing rocks!:thumbup: Already got another call set for Monday afternoon. 1 1/2 more calls and its paid for cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What did u go with?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool. What brand you get, Ridgid?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it was this one...

Video Snake SWJ-3188D Pipe and Wall Inspection Color Camera System

Amazon.com: Video Snake SWJ-3188D Pipe and Wall Inspection Color Camera System: Home Improvement


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Guys any comments on inspection camera MODEL # SWJ-3388B sells by Amazing Machinery? I need reliable camera but right now I can’t spend more than $3500 on camera.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

To start off with, if the camera makes you money, then it's the right one for you. The question is what do YOU want in a camera? Then YOU will know what YOU need.


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Spartan has a new camera with a touch-screen that you can actually see in the sunlight


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KCJAKE said:


> Spartan has a new camera with a touch-screen that you can actually see in the sunlight


 Yea but the pushrod and camera is still junk.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drs said:


> To start off with, if the camera makes you money, then it's the right one for you. The question is what do YOU want in a camera? Then YOU will know what YOU need.


Hi I'm Redwood... I just flew in from a planet orbiting a star you humans refer to as Epsilon Eridani in my flying saucer...

Where are you from and tell us a little bit about your self...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

It's painless, free, and everybody here will show you the love... :yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Avatar to boot 


lol !


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I sub out the work for the few times I require a camera.

A sonde would be handy though....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

drs said:


> To start off with, if the camera makes you money, then it's the right one for you. The question is what do YOU want in a camera? Then YOU will know what YOU need.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea but the pushrod and camera is still junk.


In what ways?? I have not used it yet


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't be as bad as the new smaller cable ridgid started putting on their seesnake camera

That flimsy cable is soooooo easy to kink and since it's so flimsy it's useless in a 4" line past 30'


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> Can't be as bad as the new smaller cable ridgid started putting on their seesnake camera
> 
> That flimsy cable is soooooo easy to kink and since it's so flimsy it's useless in a 4" line past 30'




Which seesnake are you talking about ?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

The micro explorer. The second smallest camera + reel combo they make


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> Can't be as bad as the new smaller cable ridgid started putting on their seesnake camera
> 
> That flimsy cable is soooooo easy to kink and since it's so flimsy it's useless in a 4" line past 30'


Sales rep at Alan Coleman told me the same thing. :yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> The micro explorer. The second smallest camera + reel combo they make



The microExplorer is a hand held unit.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/micro-Explorer/EN/index.htm

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Camera-Reels/index.htm


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> The microExplorer is a hand held unit.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/micro-Explorer/EN/index.htm
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Camera-Reels/index.htm


My apologies, I was mistaken. It's the seesnake mini-pak. Battery powered, doesn't record videos or pictures. It's a very stripped down unit, and the screen is a little small, very hard to see


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

lutek34 said:


> Guys any comments on inspection camera MODEL # SWJ-3388B sells by Amazing Machinery? I need reliable camera but right now I can’t spend more than $3500 on camera.
> 
> I personally had a horrible experience with that company all I can say is I bought a camera from there and returned it after receiving it a month later it looked like a childs toy the camera head was put on with a 3/8 compression nut and lights didnt even work.
> 
> ...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got another dime with my South Coast Equip POS It has to be the sorriest camera I have ever used ,but it got me 1 more pic .I wrote the whole story on a post a couple of yrs back how I got it .It stays in my basement and I cuss it every time I see it!!! ANYONE lookin at camera, DONT ever even consider South Coast Equip ,they are toys


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you some much for respond.
Easy Cam and Vu Rite cameras are not available for next 5 weeks, so I’m still looking to buy different brand.
Question: is this Pro Bulit camera http://www.phaseonetechnologies.com/products/PB2400.html different as this camera sold by SCE http://www.southcoastequipment.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=115_116&products_id=635


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Talk about some cheap cameras,look at this stuff from china!!!http://www.alibaba.com/manufacturers/sewer-camera-manufacturer_6.html http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/113077902/Sewer_Inspection_Camera_India.html is this the vue tec made in america imported to india pretty cool


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wasn't SCE selling a camera for under $1000? Did anyone try one of the $2000 jobs and still hate it? They are only a couple blocks from our shop, I should stop in and see if they've got a product with more reliability.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

lutek34 said:


> Thank you some much for respond.
> Easy Cam and Vu Rite cameras are not available for next 5 weeks, so I’m still looking to buy different brand.
> Question: is this Pro Bulit camera http://www.phaseonetechnologies.com/products/PB2400.html different as this camera sold by SCE http://www.southcoastequipment.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=115_116&products_id=635


Those are both South Coast Equipment Cameras...

Those cute rolling pictures share the same PhotoBucket Account...:whistling2:

http://w768.photobucket.com/pbwidge...cket.com/albums/xx328/giovanasce/b0d80cf5.pbw

http://w768.photobucket.com/pbwidge...cket.com/albums/xx328/giovanasce/94a7e094.pbw

When one company gets a bad enough name in the trade...
Just start up another....:laughing:


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Looking at this pictures the cameras look little bit different for me. I wrote the question to phaseonetechnologies about the similarity between these cameras and that what I got back from them: “As for the South Coast question, the cameras sold by South Coast Equipment are made by South Coast Equipment (They call them Pro-Built cameras, as a model name) and ours are PB series cameras made by Probuilt Tools (manufacturer).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeeez Lutek34...

I typed out a whole answer and then realized that you never did an Intro...

So I edited my post and put this up instead

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

We'll talk after the intro...


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

OK guys here is mine intro.
I’m guy from Poland, doing all kind of construction jobs. Here is my web site www.rochpol.cba.pl , sorry for poor quality of this site but that was my best as a webmaster
Reason that I’m asking you guys questions is I want to buy in US some equipment which is very expensive in Europe, and in this case with sewer camera I need someone’s advice to get a unit which will last for few years. 
Once again thanks for all replies I got so far from you guys and I hope I can still count on you help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank You for the introduction.

The 2 cameras though slightly different in appearance share the basic foundation and are made by the same company. They do a fair job of masking their connection through name changes and this is just a deeper attempt at deception due to the bad reputation of South Coast Equipment....

The only shared link between the companies I found is the use of the same Photobucket account for the rolling pictures on the website. I'm sure that that transgression will be eliminated on the next new company that pops up selling this junk equipment.

The user consensus on this equipment is that it is extremely low quality, suffers frequent breakdowns, service stinks, and you would be lucky to accomplish a return on your investment.

If you want to buy it go ahead but it will not be a good equipment investment.


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Redwood thank you for explanation.
In this case I will place an order on easycam unit. Hopefully within 9 weeks I will get it in Poland


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i heard theres alot of super hot chicks in poland :yes:


----------



## willywaterboss (Sep 16, 2011)

*Micro explorer see snake*

Hello Guys
I am looking at a the rigid too. It it true you can kink the camera line? I was looking at the 100' cable with the explorer hand held recorder. Does anyone currently own this combo? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You might want to look at this thread...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/camera-14333/


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

willywaterboss said:


> Hello Guys
> I am looking at a the rigid too. It it true you can kink the camera line? I was looking at the 100' cable with the explorer hand held recorder. Does anyone currently own this combo? Are you happy with it?


The cable is incredibly flimsy, easy to kink, and the plastic protective jacket around the cable wears out waaaaaaay too fast. I like that it's small, lightweight, and battery powered, and the screen is clear and easy to see even in direct sunlight. However, it won't record video, only still images, and since the cable is so flimsy, it can be difficult to use in larger diameter pipe, long runs, or runs with too many turns.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

willywaterboss said:


> Hello Guys
> I am looking at a the rigid too. It it true you can kink the camera line? I was looking at the 100' cable with the explorer hand held recorder. Does anyone currently own this combo? Are you happy with it?


That's the setup that I run, the Ridgid microReel with the microExplorer for a monitor. It has worked out well for me. It does record pictures and video, and if you buy the adapter, you can record audio also. I don't regret purchasing it one bit. 

You do have to be careful with any camera though, because it is possible to kink them. I accidentally kinked my cable about four feet it. It worked fine for a few months after, but now it needs to be sent in for repairs.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Just like one drain cleaner is not a fit all solution, one camera is not the only camera. I like the micro with the Explorer and is now the first setup I grab. However, the super flexible push rod has the trade off of being easier to break. That is where a little common sense and training comes in.

My microDrain and microReel are very flexible and work great. Coupled with the Explorer it is a fast quick easy set up. The disadvantages are they because the are so flexible you have to make sure you do not force undo pressure on them. In addition, because there is only a small battery powering the Explorer some have complained it is not bright enough in dark pipes. That said I have never found it to be too dark to diagnose the problem. As there is a second generation Explorer now I would look at that as well. 

My Ridgid mini is a much stiffer push rod and I use it next because it is a longer push rod and much stronger. Again you have to know the limitations of the mini. It will not push through as many tight turns and fittings as the microDrain or microDrain and it will not push as far as the Ridgid standard.

My Ridgid standard will push up to 325' with ideal conditions and is generally the last one off of the truck. It has the stiffest push rod and will push the furthest. It also is the most limited camera in small lines with multiple fittings.

What ever you buy, start out slow and learn the limits and benefits of your equipment.

Mark


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

And do not buy anything from the sewer equipment company of Nevada. Cheap crap...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> And do not buy anything from the sewer equipment company of Nevada. Cheap crap...


There is another Forum where they are talking about "South Coast Equipment". It looks like "South Coast Equipment" is really getting a bad name for bad business dealings and poor quality equipment. It appears they have started a couple of new entities to mask who they are. I have been told, "Sewer Equipment Company of Nevada" is one of those entities. If you look at their address (suite) it shared with a whole bunch of businesses which usually means it's just a mailbox. 

Mark


----------



## willywaterboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys 
Thanks for your insight. It might be better to purchase the 35 foot coil with the explorer. Then buy the higher end camera for the big jobs. It also comes with a 65 foot one. Hearing what you said the longer the cable that ups the chances for kinks.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea if your going to make the investment make sure to pay the extra buck to get good quality equipment... Nothing looks worse than showing up on a job and your equipment making you look bad.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I went thru alot of video inspection equiptment over the years. I am using Mytana video inspection equiptment and it does take a beating. I even attach the camera head to my jet and slowly run it up some lines. 

I saw recently the Spartan all in one set up. It looked like a shield. I was impressed but the push rod on the camera was small. Nice back up unit.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

drs said:


> I went thru alot of video inspection equiptment over the years. I am using Mytana video inspection equiptment and it does take a beating. I even attach the camera head to my jet and slowly run it up some lines.
> 
> I saw recently the Spartan all in one set up. It looked like a shield. I was impressed but the push rod on the camera was small. Nice back up unit.


If it's the Spartan setup I think it is, that thing is built like a tank. Your plumbers will still find a way to break it though, I know ours do


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

I probably overspent on my mytana, but that thing has been great so far. Only downfall is i'm probably too rough on it. But it has suited me well thus far.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the MyTana large and small cameras plus their gasoline M30 jetter and I have been very pleased with it! Just wish I could afford the auto rotating camera head


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I am very happy with Mytana and even more with their friendly customer service i get. I am looking at their smaller set up for roofs drains and stuff like that. 

I also like their laptop monitor set up, even though I do not own it yet.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

we have Gen-Eye. Seems to work ok. We have 2, one for 3 -6" Lines, the other for 1 1/2 to 3" lines. Not much luck on 1 1/2 lines, at least from roof vents anyway. I don't like pushing it too hard. 2" much better. The little one goes out way more often than the big one.(I mean we use it more) They also have locators, and, they get you in the "ballpark". I might need more practice, but, I can usually spot a location about 2' in either axis. Depth measurements are usually pretty close. We've had both for close to 10 years. Had to replace one camera head only.


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea spartan i hear has alot of problems with camera


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

With ridgid u cant go wrong my jetter tech while warhoging line he leaves camera in line its not next to warhog but it takes a beaten & keeps on ticking


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr Sewer said:


> With ridgid u cant go wrong my jetter tech while warhoging line he leaves camera in line its not next to warhog but it takes a beaten & keeps on ticking


The weak point of rigid cameras is the push cable. Our guys can't seem to stop linking the darned thing


----------

